# End grain cutting boards



## barry richardson (Jun 8, 2013)

Made a couple of cutting boards last week. I used to make a lot of them, but haven't in quite a while. Iv'e pretty much already gifted them to all my family members and friends, but I still make a few to sell. It's a great way to use up small stock (if you have a drum or wide belt sander) The round one is mulberry, eucalyptus, maple and walnut, and carob. 12"dai. The square is maple, walnut and eucalyptus. 13x14" Its always fun to see when the oil hits them.[attachment=25937][attachment=25938]


----------



## DKMD (Jun 8, 2013)

Those look great, Barry... Makes me want to get a wide sander!


----------



## cabomhn (Jun 8, 2013)

That circular one looks awesome, really nice work there!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice work Barry, makes me want to make some more but I got so much going on right now, no way. I'll just enjoy viewing yours.


----------



## brown down (Jun 8, 2013)

that circular one is awesome! did you cut the circle with a router


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice work Barry - Great use of cut-oiis, but a greater one of a kind gift. I bet they go over well. Impressive.
Scott


----------

